# Hybrid vs common Bermuda



## Jrich16 (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm having two different types of Bermuda battle it out in my yard. The first one seems way nicer, it is some kind of hybrid that is very soft and dense.



The second one is the kind of Bermuda that grows long horizontally. It's not nearly as soft or dense as the hybrid. I'm guessing this is just a common Bermuda.



My question is, which one will eventually take over the other? Is there anything I can do to help the dense Bermuda take over?


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Everything I read says that common bermuda is next to impossible to control once it's established. That said, what you're holding in the pic, I'm not entirely sure that is a bermuda.


----------



## LushTurf (May 28, 2020)

Neither of those look like Bermuda grass to me, but I could be wrong. Looks like some sort of zoysia, and then maybe centipede in the second pic. But don't hold me to that.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I'm with @LushTurf looks like zoysia to me as well. Not sure of the 2nd pic.


----------



## Jrich16 (Jul 15, 2019)

I wish it wasn't so hard to show in pictures. But this is half my yard



And this is the other half of my yard.



They are completely different from each other. I don't know how this came to be...

I wish the entire yard was like the first picture though. It feels like a dream yard when you walk barefoot in it


----------



## Jrich16 (Jul 15, 2019)

I wonder if I took it to my local nursery if they could tell me what they are


----------



## Jrich16 (Jul 15, 2019)

@LushTurf

If it is indeed zoysia vs Bermuda, would the Bermuda take over the zoysia?


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Back corner of my back yard is zoysia and the rest is Bermuda, they both seem to hold their own. It's very hard for the Bermuda to take over thick zoysia, and Bermuda seems to prevent zoysia from spreading


----------



## LushTurf (May 28, 2020)

I'm sorry, but I honestly don't know the answer to that question. Some others may know which would win out. I know Bermuda is pretty aggressive and resilient, especially where I am in Alabama. People will pull their hair out trying to fight off Bermuda in yards and crop fields around my area. I'm actually trying to remove some from a couple yards right now. That toughness and resiliency is the main reason I like Bermuda. And I'm somewhat new to this game, but I don't know of any Bermuda types that aren't very pleasant to walk on if maintained properly. Most Bermuda that I've ever seen is a pretty fine and soft textured blade.

But back to your question... I think my first priority would be to identify what you have. Try to pull up a whole runner or stolon and post pics. Undoubtedly somebody will be able to identify it. Also, the Google Lens app is scary accurate if you wanna try it. It's an awesome tool to have in your arsenal. Once identified, you can make a decision of what you want based on its characteristics. Then there's probably some sort of chemistry that'll help you eliminate one from the other. I don't have the patience to let one grass type "take over" the other.


----------



## Jrich16 (Jul 15, 2019)

The one on the bottom grows nice and dense while the one on the top seems to grow long and horizontally across the ground.

Note I just mowed a couple hours ago. Shows how much of the top one was under the canopy


----------



## Jrich16 (Jul 15, 2019)

Does this help anyone identify these types now?


----------



## BermudaBen (Aug 28, 2019)

@Jrich16 My lawn looks a lot like that and I was asking the same questions a few weeks ago. I killed an entire centipede lawn and reseeded with maya bermuda. I'll check back here to see how this thread progresses, I'm very interested as well. I was told the photos I uploaded were of hybrid bermuda. My questions and photos are here


----------



## LushTurf (May 28, 2020)

Those additional pics definitely look more like Bermuda than the initial pics did IMO. Looks like common Bermuda on top and then maybe a hybrid on the bottom. But I am not completely sure. Unfortunately if they are both different varieties of Bermuda, there is not any selective herbicides to kill one from the other. I wish there was. That is a battle I have been and will be battling for years.


----------

